# EO good for Psoriasis & Eczema?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a friend that has eczema & I know goats milk soap is good for all kinds of skin & skin issues but is there a certain essential oil that I can add to my goats milk soap that may help her?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I have eczema, and when it flares up, the best soap I can use is a milk soap with a really high olive oil content. NO scent or color!

By the way, for Psoriasis avoid using Lavender, because it works at making the skin cells turn over faster. Psoriasis is a disease where the skin cells reproduce too fast, thus making built up patches on the skin. You would just be exasperating the problem by adding it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Reference Guide for Essential Oils by Higley 
AKA (The EO bible) page 456
helichrysum, thyme, bergamot, cajeput, cedarwood, lavender, malaleuca, patchouli, and Roman Chamomile

http://www.amazon.com/Reference-Guide-Essential-Oils-Cover/dp/1937702006


----------

